# Duda interpretación hoja de datos tubo PY88



## RamonMJ (Sep 11, 2022)

Buenas tardes,
Estoy recogiendo información para montar una fuente de alimentación a válvulas sencilla que me sirva en diversas aplicaciones. Sé que montar una fuente con diodos de estado sólido es más práctico, pues se elimina la necesidad de caldear filamentos extra además de las pérdidas de energía por disipación. A pesar de ello, sigo con la línea de fuente a tubos. Me he fijado que muchos equipos montan las conocidas válvulas EZ80 y EZ81. Son válvulas específicamente diseñadas para su propósito como rectificadoras. Sin embargo, trato de que los montajes que hago, cuando es posible, se basen en componentes reciclados. 
Tengo algunas válvulas de televisión, la mayoría con nomenclatura europea. Mi pregunta viene cuando miro la hoja de características de la válvula PY88. Veo que su máxima corriente admitida de ánodo es de 220mA, cosa que me parece interesante. Aun así, no sé interpretar bien el valor V_{b} indicado de 250V. ¿Significa este dato que como máximo la válvula solamente admite que 250V en ánodo? 

Adjunto imagen


----------



## Troglodita (Sep 12, 2022)

RamonMJ dijo:


> no sé interpretar bien el valor V_{b} indicado de 250V. ¿Significa este dato que como máximo la válvula solamente admite que 250V en ánodo?


Creo que es así.








						PY 88 = 26 AE 6 Vacuum tube Switching diode 250 V 220 mA Number of pins: 9 Base: Noval Content 1 pc(s) | Conrad.com
					

Conrad - your technology specialist. More than 550,000 products for professionals. 95 years of experience in electronics, information technology, mea




					www.conrad.com


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2022)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Tengo algunas válvulas de televisión, la mayoría con nomenclatura europea. Mi pregunta viene cuando miro la hoja de características de la válvula PY88. Veo que su máxima corriente admitida de ánodo es de 220mA, cosa que me parece interesante. Aun así, no sé interpretar bien el valor V_{b} indicado de 250V. ¿Significa este dato que como máximo la válvula solamente admite que 250V en ánodo?


RamonMJ, publico las hojas de datos de la válvula PY88, y la lista de símbolos para que puedas interpretarlos correctamente.
Todo lo publicado pertenece a "Philips Data Handabook, Electronic components and materials, Electron tubes, Part 4, Jun 1972"




















Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 



​


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 14, 2022)

De acuerdo, muchas gracias a los dos. Aclarada la duda.
Atentamente,

Ramon


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 14, 2022)

Hola

*220mA* es la corriente de filamento y la tensión *250* es la de trabajo como el transistor que es 600mV, pero claro estos valores son menos exactos en el caso de los tubos.  Ojo no confundas un triodo o cualquier válvula con una de rectificadora.

Suerte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *"220mA* es la corriente de filamento y la tensión *250* es la de trabajo"


!Hola caro Don Gato , si leer mejor ( mas detenidamente )  la hoja de datos técnicos desa Valvula y podras veer  que la tensión de trabajo del filamento calefador es de 30 Voltios y su consumo es de 300mA !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

